# Happy birthday porteous



## RJJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a great one and hope you are fishing and not working!


----------



## Fortner (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 22, 2010)

"Another year older and deeper in debt..." - Tennessee Ernie Ford

Happy birthday Porteous and here's hoping the above statement is only partially correct.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 22, 2010)

*Happy* *Birthday* *Porteous *


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday dear porteous,

Happy Birthday to you!

And many more!


----------



## PORTEOUS (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks all, lets see, 1964...2010.......yep, 39 yrs old. Thanks again, Bill


----------



## rshuey (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy happy!


----------



## Alias (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a very Happy B-day!

Sue, in sunny CA


----------

